# Info about this area



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't know where this is at I think NC or maybe Virginia I have seen pictures before There is a pretty long trestle and I think it's up there pretty high and right below it is another line that runs right under it one line is NS and the other is CXS. What is this area called and does anyone have pictures of this, just wanted to know what the trestle called thanks.

Chris,


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Pictures?


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

I do not have any pictures sorry.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

Just found it Copper creek.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That was hard?


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

So what gives? Post the picture already!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

DA Cookie said:


> So what gives? Post the picture already!


I think Bob just posted it.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

Ya I couldn't remember the name my son called me he new the name of the trestle I don't have any pictures of it. Thanks guy's for your help that's the area I want to copy when I start my layout sometime I will ride up there and take some pictures to look at.


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's a pic I found doing a Google search.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks man very cool picture I'm going to research this so when I'm ready to build my layout I will have some idea how I want to do it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A Viaduct.

More here check it out,

http://www.historicbridges.org/bridges/browser/?bridgebrowser=virginia/coppercreekviaduct/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They must not trust it very much check this out from 2009.
The train is barely moving over it.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

No kidding looks like it's going to stall I think the way he's going is a pretty good grade least in the pictures I've seen. I wonder how high that joker is to much for me.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Long way down...bet you could get out a whole string of expletives before impact, I know I could!:laugh:

In the comments following the video someone says 167 feet high.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

model-a said:


> No kidding looks like it's going to stall I think the way he's going is a pretty good grade least in the pictures I've seen. I wonder how high that joker is to much for me.


Did you click on the link I posted above?

From there,

This bridge is an impressive high-level deck plate girder supported by braced steel bents. This bridge consists of eleven deck plate girder spans that measure 70 feet each, and eight additional deck plate girder spans at forty feet each. The bridge is 167 feet above the river valley, and was among the highest railroad bridges in the eastern United States when built. The construction of the bridge eliminated extremely steep railroad grades and greatly reduced the length of the railroad line, making it much more efficient. The bridge was built by the Carolina, Clinchfield, and Ohio Railway, and is today owned by CSX who continues to use the bridge and railroad line. There is a second, much lower railroad bridge here as well. An interpretive sign on US-23/US-421 that describes these two bridges claims the lower bridge was built in 1891, but the design of the bridge looks newer than 1891, and is probably either a replacement or greatly altered from its original design. The high level bridge however appears to retain good historic integrity.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes I did read that very interesting 167 feet safe to say 170 feet that's just one cool deal I plan on doing my layout just like this with both lines I'm sure someone else has done it but oh well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the speed in the video had to do with the load on the locomotives and not the load on the bridge.

Ma&Pa was a short line in MD from Baltimore to York, PA. Quite a few trestles existed on their line. When there was a question of weight and the train had an assist engine they would purposely put the helper engine towards the rear so that both engines weren't on the trestle at the same time.

The two diesels in the video probably weighed less than the consist.

M&P Delta, PA trestle:


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

Your are right about that it just looks like from the one picture that there might be a small grade what is the limit on how much of a grade that a train can handle.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome! 

I would think that they would not travel at high speed across such a span. Maybe the lower the speed the less vibration and wear and tear on the bridge, and less danger of dropping a car leading to a very, very bad afternoon.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm sure your right that would be a bad day for sure in one picture I saw there are a number of small houses around there what a perfect place If your a train guy to see those trains coming across there everyday.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

big ed said:


> The bridge was built by the Carolina, Clinchfield, and Ohio Railway, and is today owned by CSX who continues to use the bridge and railroad line. There is a second, much lower railroad bridge here as well. An interpretive sign on US-23/US-421 that describes these two bridges claims the lower bridge was built in 1891, but the design of the bridge looks newer than 1891, and is probably either a replacement or greatly altered from its original design. The high level bridge however appears to retain good historic integrity.


According to the "Building the Clinchfield" by James Goforth, the Copper Creek Bridge was completed in 1908 by the Carolina, Clinchfield and Ohio Railway. The lower bridge belonged (in 1908) to the Virginia and Southwestern Railway -- now part of Norfolk Southern.

These bridges are in Virginia close to the TN border -- just south of Clinchport, VA.

As for the slow speed of the CSX train, another reason could be that that about a mile north of the bridge is a fairly sharp turn into a tunnel. The southbound train in the video would not have had much time to build up speed -- going uphill after the curve and tunnel.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

cool thanks for the info my friend I need to really sit down and find out all I can about this if I plan on modeling it with my n-scale more than just the trestles where they go from here. Very cool and some great info from ya'll thanks.


----------

